# Smart Aquarium



## AirWreck11 (6 mo ago)

I happen to work for a smart home product manufacturer, so when I recently decided to get back into keeping fish (after a 15 year hiatus!) of course my fish tank is going to be smart. I can do everything shown and described below, and it's cheaper than you think. I will keep it brand-generic, no brand fanboy stuff, but I do love fishkeeping and I do love smart home and tech, so let me know what you think! 

Some things you can do with a smart aquarium:


Monitor water level
Monitor water temperature
Detect a water leak
Monitor, control and schedule lighting (via smart plug)
Monitor, control and schedule lighting via smart IR remote (IR-compatible lighting)
Monitor, control and schedule water pumps/filters
Monitor, control and schedule air pump
Shut down equipment on high water
Monitor and control heaters (e.g. turn off runaway heater, or automate heating entirely)
Monitor power (current) for equipment
Monitor for main power loss
Sequential start-up and shut-down routines
Set up timed routines, for example turn off filters for feeding time, turn off pumps, UV, heater for water change time
Respond to low water conditions with notifications and turning off heaters and UV lighting automatically
Respond to low temperature by turning on heat, or turn off heat for high-temp
Chart activity of equipment, current draw, with app visualizations, export to CSV
Receive notifications in the phone of app push notifications, email, SMS
Receive spoken custom alert messages (if audio/speaker hub available)
Activate audible alarms (e.g. remote sirens)
Control low-voltage equipment with smart relays
Monitor alarms and sensors with contact-closure/relay-outputs
Kill power or control select equipment while on UPS power
Monitor cabinets or equipment from casual tampering (e.g. deter curious kids with an audible alarm)
Monitor and control all smart devices from an app
Monitor and control all smart devices from a fob
Monitor and control via Alexa, IFTTT, Home Assistant


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Omg- I usually just use testing strips lol


----------



## chauceringram (12 mo ago)

Fabulous! If an engineer decided to come up with the best tank, he's be you, Air!


----------

